
American Air: TSA is our #1 problem right now, and it’s only going to get worse - privong
http://qz.com/659461/tsa-is-our-no-1-problem-right-now-long-security-lines-are-frustrating-us-airlines-too/
======
cloudjacker
TSA-Pre is cool but your friends won't have it.

